# Crispy Shrimp Popovers



## Roxy (Oct 21, 2007)

Crispy Shrimp Popovers:

20 uncooked medium shrimp, peeled and deveined
4 ounces cream cheese, softened
10 bacon strips
1 cup all-purpose flour
2 eggs, lightly beaten
2 cups panko (Japenese) bread crumbs
Oil for deep-fat frying

Butterfly the shrimp along the outside curves. Spread about 1 teaspoon cream cheese inside each shrimp. Cut bacon strips in half lengthwise; wrap a piece around each shrimp and secure with toothpicks.

In three seperate shallow bowls; place the flour, eggs and bread crumbs. Coat the shrimp with flour; dip into eggs, then coat with bread crumbs.

In an electrick skillet or deep-fat fryer, heat oil to 375. Fry shrimp, a few at a time, for 3-4 minuites or until golden brown. Drain on paper towels. Discard toothpicks before serving. Yield: 20 appetizers.


----------



## lindatooo (Oct 21, 2007)

These sound wonderful....now I'm gonna have to plan a party so I can make them!  Thank you.


----------

